# KARACHI | Lucky One | 112m x 8 | 28 fl x 8 | U/C



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

Mall structure is complete, now working on towers.


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

Found this video don't think it has been posted before despite being fairly old.


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

The mall is done, first tower can be seen rising in the pic


----------

